
Accenture to unveil blockchain editing technique - porker
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/f5cd6754-7e83-11e6-8e50-8ec15fb462f4.html
======
davidgerard
So the secret to corporate acceptance of the decentralised, immutable
blockchain ... is to make it centralised and editable!

Seriously, git repos get you Merkle trees, which gets you tamper-evidence. The
decentralisation, proof of work etc. is wasted resources. Every practical
financial system ever has come down to trust.

